

Show HN: GiveBrand Redesign - russtrpkovski
http://givebrand.to

======
russtrpkovski
We posted on HN about two months ago and received tons of valuable feedback.
We refined the user experience and value proposition. Thank you everyone. Look
forward to your questions and comments.

~~~
the-cakeboss
Without being a registered user and thus not able to experience the rest of
the site, I will say that the home page looks decent, but ultimately far too
cluttered and loud. The ineffective/limited utilization of white space leaves
the elements of the page fighting for my attention and dominance.

On a more minor note, the cursor in the login inputs at the top left of the
page is too tall and intersects with the input's edges.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Thanks for the feedback. We initially displayed a list of recent activity but
pulled it. You bring up a good point.

I will look into the cursor issue.

Thanks Russ

~~~
the-cakeboss
If it helps, I am running chrome 20.0.1132.47 on OSX 10.6.8.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Thanks! We are trying to replicate it now.

Really appreciate the candor on the landing page.

------
Jakegissing
A small thing but remove the striped background and use a solid colour instead

~~~
russtrpkovski
Thanks! We are working on the landing page right now. I appreciate the
feedback.

